# FR: impératif négatif - negative imperative



## ak6_star

Lequel est correct/le meilleur: Ne me regarde pas!  Regarde-moi pas!

A l'orale, n'utilisant pas le 'ne,' est-ce que c'est correct de dire "Me regarde pas?" ou, plutot "me touche pas"?


----------



## timpeac

ak6_star said:
			
		

> Lequel est correct/le meilleur: Ne me regarde pas! Regarde-moi pas!


1 seulement aujourd'hui. Je _crois _que "ne regarde-moi pas" était permis en ancien français, mais pas aujourd'hui de toute façon.


----------



## Gil

ak6_star said:
			
		

> A l'orale, n'utilisant pas le 'ne,' est-ce que c'est correct de dire "Me regarde pas?" ou, plutot "me touche pas"?


 Si tu veux qu'on te prenne au sérieux, vaudrait mieux dire:
Touche-moi pas (et trouver un adjectif péjoratif approprié à la situation...)


----------



## ak6_star

je ne comprends pas... pourquoi est-ce qu'on dit "ne me regarde pas" et "touche-moi pas" quelle est la difference entre l'utilisation de "me" et "moi"?


----------



## zaby

C'est peut-être différent au Canada, mais en France "Touche-moi pas" ou "regarde-moi pas" sont à éviter. 
On l'entend quand même parfois, c'est très très familier ("eh z'y-vas toi, touche-moi pas !") - et totalement incorrect.
Je déconseille d'utiliser cette tournure.

La forme correcte est "ne me touche pas" / "ne me regarde pas", qui peuvent devenir "me touche pas" / "me regarde pas" à l'oral.


----------



## bobert16

Hi, I have some trouble with the Imperatif tense - especially the negations.  Could someone please just tell me if I did these properly?

Parle!
Ne parle pas!

Lave-toi!
Ne te lave pas!

Vas-y!
Ne vas-y pas!

Parles-en!
Ne parles-en pas!

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## leoplume

Parle!
Ne parle pas!

Lave-toi!
Ne te lave pas!

Vas-y!
N'y va pas!

Parles-en!
N'en parle pas


----------



## claude cadi

hi!

(...)
in impératif you mostly dont add s at the end,
the verb form is similar to the first singular,
and the way you built it when there's a complement is different.

Parle!
Ne parle pas!

Lave-toi!
Ne te lave pas!

Vas-y!
Ne vas-y pas!
(here it's wrong--> n'y va pas)

Parles-en!
Ne parles-en pas!
(here also--> n'en parle pas)

when there is a complément d'objet indirect,
(ex: tu parles de ton voyage au Pérou)
n'en parle pas

complément de lieu
(ex: je vais à paris)
n'y va pas

when there is a complément d'objet direct
(ex: tu prends ton déjeuner)
ne le prends pas

when there's a réflexion of the subject plus a complément d'objet, it's a bit different:
(ex ne t'occupe pas de mes affaires)
ne t'en occupe pas

when there's a réflexion of the subject without complément d'objet:
(ex tu te demandes)
ne te demande pas



bon courage.


----------



## Cath.S.

Let's be more precise: verbs of what is called the first group (whose infinitives end in -er) follow that rule
Écouter => écoute !
Manger => mange
_etc._

While other verbs retain the final s of 2nd person singular:
_Prendre => Prends !
Voir => Vois !
Finir => Finis !
Venir => Viens !
Coudre => Cous !
etc._

Jouer


----------



## marget

Perfectly stated, egueule!  Can we just emphasize that the "s" for verbs of the first conjugation reappears if the affirmative command is  followed directly by "y" or "en", as in parle*s*-en.


----------



## Cath.S.

Edit
But incidentally it reminds me that the rule doesn't work for some verbs like:
vouloir => tu veux => *veuille*
pouvoir => tu peux => *puisse*-tu _(= may you, _archaic/literary)
savoir => tu sais => *sache.*


----------



## franglette

don't eat too much chocolate

is this correct:

ne pas manger trop de chocolat


----------



## DearPrudence

Here you need the imperative (the verb must be conjugated in your example)
Or more precisely a negative imperative.
I let you try again


----------



## franglette

ne mange pas trop de chocolat  ?


----------



## DearPrudence

Parfait  

Or if talking to several people or if you "vouvoie" a person:
*"Ne mangez pas trop de chocolat"  *


----------



## Ciel Noir

Bonjour tout le monde!

I'm a bit confused about using the imperative tense in the negative. Would I be right in saying that you wrap the 'ne pas' around the verb? E.g. "Ne conduit pas, tu es soûl."

What about when you use the infinitive to give instructions (e.g. in instruction booklets)? Do you do the same or do you write, for example "Ne pas construire l'étagère..."

Je vous remercie d'avance!


----------



## Steed

Tes règles sont justes ! 
You have the right rules !

There must be exceptions, but don't ask me them !

_Is all this correct ?_


----------



## Maître Capello

It should be _Ne conduis pas_.

Regarding the negation of the infinitive, see FR: ne pas + infinitif - place de la négation.


----------



## Ciel Noir

Great! Thanks for confirming that for me. =)


----------



## hanamilani

Bonjour,

Pour utiliser le verbe "téléphoner" à l'impératif, on dit:

Ne lui téléphone pas
Ne téléphone-lui pas


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

_Ne lui téléphone pas!_ (négatif)
Mais _Téléphone lui!_ (affirmatif)


----------



## hanamilani

Mersi, mais pour la phrase: Emporter du pian, par example on dit:

Emporte-en!
N' en emporte pas?! N' emporte-en pas?!


----------



## Nino83

hanamilani said:


> N' emporte-en pas?!



This is wrong. 

L'impératif négatif a la même structure du présent indicatif sans le pronome personnel sujet.


----------



## Oddmania

hanamilani said:


> Mersi, mais pour la phrase: Emporter du p*ain*, par example on dit:
> 
> Emporte*s*-en!
> N'en emporte pas?!



Note that an _*-S *_is necessary in _emporte*s*-en_. It's purely phonetic. In the imperative mood, when a verb (that usually doesn't end with an _-S_) comes before _en _or _y_, an extra _-S_ is needed to make the pronunciation easier (_Vas-y! Manges-en!_ But _Va! Mange!_)


----------

